# Cowboy Cash, Cash Stacked, and MORE!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

1st Pic- Howdy Ya'll...it's cowboy Cash in his adorable little cowboy hat and bandanna! 

2nd Pic- A picture of Cash stacked, he looks really big in the picture but it's because he's right in front of the camera and I'm behind him. Lookin' Good!

3rd Pic- CAUGHT IN THE ACT...of sharing the dog bed!They usually will not get in it together, but when I walked in the bedroom they were sharing a sweet moment cuddling together!

4th pic- MEGA FLUFFY CASH! Right after a bath,
blow dried, and picked out!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Awwww! Cash is lookin good in his cowboy outfit! He stacks well too, even if he does have a little encouragement. The picture with them both in the doggy bed is just adorable. I guess Scooter is getting accustomed to having a little brother. Too cute!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I love when I catch them in the act of togetherness, it makes you feel good that they are buddies!!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

LOL thanks guys! Sometimes Scooter gets annoyed with him when Cash is trying to make him play and jumps on him, lol.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Awe Cash is gorgeous! and the little Silver is so sweet too!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Love the cowboy costume!!!! LOL Its more manly then that dress LOL!!!! :spit:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL..LOL. I love that first pic... how precious!!


----------

